# Springer pup 15 weeks weight!!



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all my springer spaniel is now 15 weeks old, o how time has flown! She is now fed acana wild prairie and has 150g a day! I have been told to follow the guide plus a half again untill she is 6months as this food is a lifetime food not a puppy only! Anyway my question is that she is 4.1 kg and can look boney between meals! Is this a very small weight for a working type springer? Her parents were both smaller working springers but i am constantly told she is very small when out walking her! I know i could ring the breeder but would rather more then one persons opinion! So springer owners out there please help  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Unfortunately i can't help, but would love to see some photos


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd prefer a lean dog than a fat one, if you post side on and birds eye view photos of her we'd have a better idea. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

She is 4.1kg i cant post pics as im using my ipad and can never do it!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Get Photobucket app (free) and load pics that way, works great for me on the ipad.

My two were big pups aged 9 weeks, boys so bigger than a bitch:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Get Photobucket app (free) and load pics that way, works great for me on the ipad.
> 
> My two were big pups aged 9 weeks, boys so bigger than a bitch:


As cinammontoast has said boys are normally bigger than girlies...I have 2 girlies..The working type is lean and fit and my show type is constantly on a diet.. I would rather have a lean dog than an overweight one as it is not so good on the joints to be carrying too much weight..Also only small walks a few times a day rather than big ones..If you send some pic's to me i will try and load them for you..Pic's of missey at 8wks about 18mths and 2 1/2yrs attached...


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

How do you get them from photo bucket to the forum?!?!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Jessow said:


> How do you get them from photo bucket to the forum?!?!


Click the picture, and copy the direct link code.

Click reply to your thread on here, then click the icon with the mountains and sun, and paste the code into there.

Bravo, your images should appear


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok fingers crossed this has worked these were taken in the last 2 weeks so 14-15 weeks!!


----------



## Boxer1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Not worked


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Yyyy? I copied the http thingy!


----------



## Boxer1 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never posted a pic on here so I can't help you with that, but as far as working type springers go I've seen a lot of variation in size.

Mine is about 4 months old and by your description she is quite a bit bigger that yours, however a gundog trainer I know has about 6 and they're all only slightly bigger than a cocker.


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok another go at photos!
http://http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/mrsoakley/e2c74d6a.jpg

http://http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/mrsoakley/12bb3a59.jpg

http://http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/mrsoakley/ff4f9b5b.jpg

http://http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/mrsoakley/88efe419.jpg

http://http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/mrsoakley/ea91bc60.jpg

Please work


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Omg! Why not this time!!


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok this is bugging me im pasting the direct code do i need to change that at all or just paste n ok?


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Jessow how old is she in the pics in your album.. Must say she is a little cutie but is rather dainty...what are you feeding her? and also is she up to date with her worming? hope you don't mind me asking

Just try clicking on the paperclip and when the box opens go to browse click the pic you want to add and press upload you can do that a few times they may take a few minutes and you might not see the pic but once you have done that just close that box and put your message in the box and submit...Thats what i do... Hope it works


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Pictures by mrsoakley - Photobucket

I am feeding her acana wild pirairie (sp) in the photos she was only 8/9 weeks i think... On profile! She has 150g a day of that food which is what they recomend for her weight! She is wormed n now flea treatment advocate so thats worming as well! She is always hungry but i dont want to over feed n for a 5kg adult dog its suppose to b 100g so she is on that plus half as they recomended she has 30 min max walk a day plus the garden plays but not much while its wet she hate the rain lol!ask me nething i just want to make sure she is ok!

Woohoo that link works now the ones nearest top are most recent i believe!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

She is beautiful and has come on a lot since the pics in your album but in that 4th pic she looks just a little to lean...Me personally i don't feed by what the packet says i just use my judgement...maybe you could increase her food and see how she goes you can always reduce it a bit if she is starting to look too heavy....Or even try a different brand as what is really good for one dog may not be so good for another...Advocate is really good but i would try her with a wormer she has to take orally... Hope you have lots of fun with her she is lovely


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree she does in that photo n often just before a feed! She has been having the wormer paste from the vet drontal I think it's called as well as the advocate spot on! I think I'll increase her fed again she is a lot of fun and hard work lol! I hav three small kidlets too so I am never "bored" hubby is the reason we hav got a springer as he wants to train her to work, she is a gorgeous girl I just want her a little chunkier while she's a pup as she is very lean at times! Thanks for ur help! 
One last thing is she small in height for 15weeks?! As I'm wondering if that's why she so light!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tbh she looks fine, you just have a dainty Springer. Tell the others to Fudge off 

My pup is lean but I know she isn't underweight, she isn't ill. I know when I start taking her out I'll let "she's skinny for a lab" because thats what I get about my older pup now.

And she hasn't reached the age where she'll spurt up and you'll wonder where your little girl went.


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Ty SLB thats made me feel alot better! I hate the public passer bys comments wen u tell them shes 15weeks they giv u a yeah right look i even got asked if the breeder could of lied ermmm no i visited her at 5 days old! And have her pedigree papers why wud he lie anyway! I suppose i am worried as i can see her ribs at times! She is such a dainty little girly made i just hav to get use to the fact she gonna b a little girl (not that thats a prob!) i also read loads on the fact by 16 weeks she she be half her adult weight well even if by a miricle she was 5kg next week 10 kg is not surly a good weight fully grown??


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Jessow said:


> Ty SLB thats made me feel alot better! I hate the public passer bys comments wen u tell them shes 15weeks they giv u a yeah right look i even got asked if the breeder could of lied ermmm no i visited her at 5 days old! And have her pedigree papers why wud he lie anyway! I suppose i am worried as i can see her ribs at times! She is such a dainty little girly made i just hav to get use to the fact she gonna b a little girl (not that thats a prob!) i also read loads on the fact by 16 weeks she she be half her adult weight well even if by a miricle she was 5kg next week 10 kg is not surly a good weight fully grown??


But dogs grow at different rates, some shoot up really fast and its about 8/9 months that they stop growing up and start filling out I believe (a friend mentioned it the other day)

These are my two pups









As you can see they are both lean but not so much so that they are skinny, if you can see her ribs, add a bit more food.

Here you can see the last few ribs on my boy 









I think thats when he's in the best condition - he isn't fat, he's lean but not skinny.

It could also be that she may be a naturally skinny dog too - my older bitch is naturally skinny - you can feed her and feed her and feed her and she never bulks out.

This should help you too 
Redirect Notice

And is it really any of other peoples business? I get "he's too skinny to be a lab" all the time (to which I reply well no he's x springer) yet labs aren't meant to be fat. Owing to the springer side to him he has more of a tuck up than a Lab does. Just feed her how you are and keep it going and see how she turns out - could be that she's just an ugly duckling that will turn into a beautiful swan (although she's gorgeous! I just used that as an example)


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

SLB your dogs are gorgeous! And that guide is really good! I dont think according to that guide she is much smaller then the ideal range! Hubby thinks she is fine so we will carry on we have recently gone from 4 to 3 feeds aday so the amount went up a bit as in two days ago anyway...we was feeding 140g went up to 150g not much but a bit can make a difference so gonna give her a week and see how she is at least shes not fat!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Jessow said:


> SLB your dogs are gorgeous! And that guide is really good! I dont think according to that guide she is much smaller then the ideal range! Hubby thinks she is fine so we will carry on we have recently gone from 4 to 3 feeds aday so the amount went up a bit as in two days ago anyway...we was feeding 140g went up to 150g not much but a bit can make a difference so gonna give her a week and see how she is at least shes not fat!


You have to remember she is a puppy, puppies frequently go from skinny to fat then back again it's only when they have finished growing up that they start filling out properly and meals/exercise have been established to the correct amounts that you'll get her where you're happy. Louie is 2 in a few weeks and I'm just about happy with his weight.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Jessow said:


> How do you get them from photo bucket to the forum?!?!


Copy and paste the img code and it embeds as media telly visible on your post. 

My youngsters are skinny wretches compared to my older dog. I feed by eye and the one who is more active than the others he's more. I blithely ignore feeding guides!

This one's very skinny, but gets fed tons. He's just runs it off!


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

I think i got it (image wise) im hoping this works!
http://


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

All the time i was using the mountain n sun not the world n paperclip it didnt work i used world n paper n it worked!!
These are at 14-15 weeks!
http://
http://
http://

This is willow at 8 weeks!
http://


----------



## whitgift (May 29, 2011)

I would definitely say she needs some more food, she looks far too thin to me, sorry. Puppies at this age need some fat on them for growth, if too little fat on them they use 'energy in' each day which can overload the immune system and cause all sorts of problems including stunted growth and organ failure. A thin adult is different as it just needs to maintain its weight, whereas a baby has a lot of growing to do between now and a year.

I breed working English Springers and we do get some smaller than others, the smaller being more suitable for working I agree, but even so 5kg at 15 weeks is very slight. I have some 2 week old pups ATM and they're 1.2kg average atm. When they leave me at 8-9 wks they are around 5-6kg and I expect them to put on 500g a week at least getting to around 10kg by 4 months and 18-20kg by adult. Even a small Springer will be 16-18kg by adulthood.

Can I ask you why you've gone for the food you have? It's not a puppy food so the amount you're giving is for an adult dog...personally I'd steer clear of one that claims to be the perfect food for all ages at the same amount in the feeding guide, very odd!

At the very least I'd be giving her some extra protein in the form of some raw beef mince added to her meal 3 times a day or some chicken wings, if you don't like raw then some cooked chicken or even just double up on her food for a while and see how she goes. Have you had her vet checked since you've had her? Might be worth having a chat with them about her weight and see what they say.

Ahhh, just found this on another thread, thought so! You need to double up the food for a puppy, apparently the Acana feeding guide is only for adults...oh dear poor little girl, that's terrible!! 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/193018-acana-feeding-guides-not-right-puppies.html

I hope you see this, if not can admin send it to her please?


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

You have a small springer, you can increase the amount yor feed a little. In one photo not sure of age she looks a little small but they do shoot up them slow growth and sometime look lean for a couple of days them fine again. 

I would contra the last poster though you do not want a bit of fat on a puppy, you need to feed them enough to grow and be healthy but you do not want excessive fat at all on growing pups as any extra stresses on joints at this early phase can result in problems in later life. Can you imagine a springer being happy with bad joints in old age given quite how active they love to be

Not sure how much your pup weighs nor how old now but for reference I have 2 small working type springers they with 13.5kg and 14 kg.

Oh and please can we have more pics?????


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

First off - she is just gorgeous!! 

I don't think she is too skinny, however maybe upping the amount of Acana is a good idea.

I feed Acana and I absolutely love it, but Merlin does have slightly over the guide lines. I have a whippet though and by nature they are all skin and bones, but I don't want one where you can see the ribs. 

Just make sure you keep an eye on how much you are feeding and then you'll know if she's getting a bit porky to reduce it. But springers are quite active, so probably burns a lot off!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

She looks like an active, gangly little puppy to me. I wouldn't say she's too skinny - a bit lean, yes but hardly malnourished. If it was me I'd probably increase the food slightly, but not too much as IMO it's better for them to be lean then podgy.

In terms of size, some dogs are just smaller than others. I have a very small Westie, and I keep her lean as it's healthier and we do agility so she can't be fat. Lots of the Westies around here are huge chunky things, often overweight, so I get lots of comments on my Westie's size. You just get used to saying 'she's just a bit small'. At the end of the day, so long as they're healthy, does it really matter how big your dog is?


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Gorgeous little pup, she has the most lovely markings. I have the opposite problem. Molly is built like a tank. 15months old now and nearly 30kg, but not fat. She's still very puppy like in her playing etc and I always get a lot of disapproving looks-can't you control your dog?? Etc. I say that she's only a baby still-they look at me as if I'm mad! We can never win can we???


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would rather see a dog lean rather than podgy. She looks ok to me but I would not feed by the recommendations, I would feed by eye. If she looks a little lean to you then up the food but be ready to drop it again if you overdo it. I have a 20 month old who is very lean but will not eat more, has a lovely coat and boundless energy so I do not worry about it.


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all ive been adding an taking away her food n now hav a balance cant see the ribs but can feel which i believe is perfect she is still small n always will b she is a small working springer ill add pcs later but am a litte upset but the poor little girl coment! She is not left to starve n is not a poor little thing i also know the guide is for adults n am feeding way over the adult amount to the right amount for her! She is very intelligent liitle thing and at jst 5 months i can see her being a great gundog. But by no means is she not treated as part of our family she is loved fed!!! Three times a day treated with puppy bones n treats inbetween. Ill add pics later


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad you got her sorted, dont worry about the poor little girl comment, after all the bag is only a guide, it sounds like you know that and have adjusted to what suits yout dog! Hurry up with the pics though WE LOVE PICS!


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

These were all taken may-June so she is 4-5 months in them as u can see well loved!!!!


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Last pic she just woke she don't look pleased the camera flash woke her lol n even at full stretch u can't see ribs ( hubby thinks she needs to lose weight lol!!!!)


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Thansk for the springer puppy fix! :thumbup: She's lovely.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

She's lovely 
She looks better in the later pictures though IMO


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mollyspringer said:


> Gorgeous little pup, she has the most lovely markings. I have the opposite problem. Molly is built like a tank. 15months old now and nearly 30kg, but not fat.


  Bear is a tank at 25 kg. Rolosmum will die at that!


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok well i just weighed Willow now and she is 7.3kg at just over 5 months! She is not boney at all but small in height! ....maybe i should measure that too? But that means shes put on a kg in the last week!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad she seems to be gaining weight... my cockerpoo puppy is 3 months old and weighing 5.2kg!!!
Think shes gonna be a brute!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am worried nowmy 11 week old staffie x weighs 9kg - he he expect yours is normal and I have got a big un in the making!


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

Dont think mine Is 'normal' healthy but small all round id say!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Nothing wrong with small ones, mine are 14.5 kg and 13kg currently and they are adults.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG to 25kg, thats like a blooming lab! lol

I have a bitch who is just under 15 kgs at 2 and 2 months, and a dog who is about 17kgs and 2 next month.

I had trouble keeping a bit of weight on them when they were younger, but it really was a few days at a time thing and i just upped the food or added other treats like cheese bits etc. 

I would go by feel, I also know of a 4-5 month old springer in perfect health way a bit less than yours, and when i got my pup at 9 weeks he was almost 6kgs and yet a friends of the same age was 4kgs and he is bigger than my boy now.

Go by feel and look and you will not go far wrong. Tripe can be good for adding weight, although i havent tried it!


----------

